# Hot smoked salmon help



## AlexTram (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm planning to do some hot smoked salmon but looking for a quick way, to be able to do everything in a day (8 hours). It is possible to do a good hot smoked salmon in that time lapse?
If not I would have to brine overnight but has to be like 15 hours (doing this at my workplace, I leave at 5pm and get back at 8am).
What is best for big batches, a brine or dry cure?


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 29, 2019)

Totally possible! I really like Hank Shaw's salmon candy recipe in on his blog Hunter Angler Gardener Cook. I only cure for 2-3 hours, let it sit uncovered in the fridge for a minimum of 2 hours to form a pellicle (but longer than this if there's time), and then smoke for 2ish hours depending on thickness. I brush with maple but you could omit it so it wouldn't be as sweet, but I think even just one application of maple compliments the smoke. I also don't find it to be like the typical hard, dry salmon candy but rather like regular hot smoked salmon. My only criticism of his recipe is that I find the 1:1 salt sugar cure to be way too salty for my taste. I think it really depends on how long you cure and smoke (and which type of salmon), but I've found that 1 part salt to 3 parts sugar usually works for me - and I like restaurant quality salt levels! 

I haven't done this on big batches, just two or three fillets at a time. I think you could skip cutting the fillets into two inch chucks and maybe portion it into 3 or 4 pieces (although the whole process would probably go faster with smaller pieces of salmon). 

As for dry vs wet cure I really don't know which is better for which applications. I've just been doing the dry cure just because I really like that recipe. I hope some of the experts weigh in on this!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've used this method a few times and really like it. One exception is that I usually smoke at 225 instead of 190*

http://www.uncledavesenterprise.com/file/garden/storage/The 3 Men's Fish Smoking Process.pdf

Chris


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 30, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Totally possible! I really like Hank Shaw's salmon candy recipe in on his blog Hunter Angler Gardener Cook. I only cure for 2-3 hours, let it sit uncovered in the fridge for a minimum of 2 hours to form a pellicle (but longer than this if there's time), and then smoke for 2ish hours depending on thickness. I brush with maple but you could omit it so it wouldn't be as sweet, but I think even just one application of maple compliments the smoke. I also don't find it to be like the typical hard, dry salmon candy but rather like regular hot smoked salmon. My only criticism of his recipe is that I find the 1:1 salt sugar cure to be way too salty for my taste. I think it really depends on how long you cure and smoke (and which type of salmon), but I've found that 1 part salt to 3 parts sugar usually works for me - and I like restaurant quality salt levels!
> 
> I haven't done this on big batches, just two or three fillets at a time. I think you could skip cutting the fillets into two inch chucks and maybe portion it into 3 or 4 pieces (although the whole process would probably go faster with smaller pieces of salmon).
> 
> As for dry vs wet cure I really don't know which is better for which applications. I've just been doing the dry cure just because I really like that recipe. I hope some of the experts weigh in on this!



Totally agree and love Hank’s site!   You can speed up the pellicle a little by using a fan blowing across the salmon after brining, rinsing and patting dry.  The Alaskan Indians called it “squaw candy” last time I was up there, but I see it’s not politically correct any longer.


----------



## AlexTram (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll research those tips.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 30, 2019)

I am not sure what I am missing here...a specific recipe maybe?  If so - ignore the following...

...but I simply season my salmon filet with my fave seasoning maybe 2 hours prior to smoking and then pop it in the smoker (always mesquite for smoke with salmon).

It takes about 45-50 minutes if smoked at 275F and maybe up to 100 minutes if smoked at 225F.  Of course, longer smoke times mean more smoke flavor but at 275F - there is still plenty of smoke flavor.  We call it no-leftover salmon.  So simple too.

I know many like to brine their salmon but my family and I do not care for it that way.  It is a lot of extra work when compared to the method I described above...which makes great smoked salmon.


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Aug 4, 2019)

brayhaven said:


> Totally agree and love Hank’s site!   You can speed up the pellicle a little by using a fan blowing across the salmon after brining, rinsing and patting dry.  The Alaskan Indians called it “squaw candy” last time I was up there, but I see it’s not politically correct any longer.



My uncle used the same term a while back for smoked salmon! Squaw candy. How about that?

Smoked some salmon yesterday. Used a simple dry brine and apple wood for smoke.  Turned out great.


----------



## AlexTram (Aug 4, 2019)

Question, doing a stronger brine help to cut the brining times? Or doesn't work that way?


----------



## AlexTram (Aug 5, 2019)

AlexTram said:


> Question, doing a stronger brine help to cut the brining times? Or doesn't work that way?


Also, if i need to extend the brine to something like 15 hours (because I can do it in the afternoon and take it out in the morning) , which are the options? A very light brine?


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 5, 2019)

Maybe you could fine a recipe for an overnight brine, say 8ish hours and then cut the salt and sugar amounts in half. I'm really just brainstorming though.

It's not the most convenient, but for a big batch of salmon I'd personally try to do a smaller test batch, take notes, and then scale everything up for a big batch. Obviously it would be a bummer if your big batch ends up too salty or under seasoned, but also because there a quite a few types of salmon. So someone might have an awesome recipe that fits your time frame but if it's for chinook salmon it may turn out really different on a drier fish like sockeye salmon. The last batch of smoked salmon I made for a fishing friend had chinook, coho, and sockeye and they all took on the same cure differently.


----------



## AlexTram (Aug 5, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Maybe you could fine a recipe for an overnight brine, say 8ish hours and then cut the salt and sugar amounts in half. I'm really just brainstorming though.
> 
> It's not the most convenient, but for a big batch of salmon I'd personally try to do a smaller test batch, take notes, and then scale everything up for a big batch. Obviously it would be a bummer if your big batch ends up too salty or under seasoned, but also because there a quite a few types of salmon. So someone might have an awesome recipe that fits your time frame but if it's for chinook salmon it may turn out really different on a drier fish like sockeye salmon. The last batch of smoked salmon I made for a fishing friend had chinook, coho, and sockeye and they all took on the same cure differently.



Yes, you are right. I'm still building my smoker, but once it is done I'll have to do a lot of trial and error.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've never brined salmon.  We are just fine with throwing a rub on it an hour early.


----------

